# Water temperature and flatheads?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

The rivers are flooded and cold right now, but all I can think about is catching some monster flats! At what temperature should I start looking for flats? I know that I will have to wait a few months, but when do you normally start looking for river flatheads? Thanks!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

55 degrees is when I will start, I find the best temp is around 65 degrees


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Most (normal)seasons in the past beginning to mid May is the time..but fall has always been my hot bite on the rivers, i dont much care for the spring bite....too busy catching other species..lol.

Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Now ya' tell me Jack!-I dont think it much matters for me!

Hey guys, are my babies doing? (The rods, do they miss me as much as I miss them?)


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.........Melon, i wont break your heart by answering that question..even i know the cruel limit(wink).


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, yea I agree...You would have just as much luck fishing for Flatheads in January, as you would in May  

On another note Bryan, I have got my eyes on a couple new spots on the Scioto, I think I can gain permission to fish them..You want to come down and poison them also?   

I will not fish my old Flathead spots this year, had quite enough skunkings in those spots last year


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm going to attempt to work on a couple spots near Circleville. I think the answer will be no, but what the heck, right.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Rooster

I agree with the 55 and up guys from what LITTLE I know and have seen. I've seen where others have caught Flats under 55 even at 47 degrees but personally I will save my gas till about 56 degrees or above .

"Good Hunting"
<>< Baitkiller ><>


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

60 degrees............. to start........................ CK.................


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

mellon i'd really like to hook up and do some fishing for some flat! thats my main focus for this year


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I start flathead fishing about the middle of May. But I do a lot more fishing than catching for a while.


----------

